# What's a good tubed catty to start with ?



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys an girls , I've always shot flatbands (tbg) I also shoot gangster style , but I've never shot a tubed catty an fancies giving it a go , but don't want 2 b shelling out loads of cash as I've already gone catty mad an have over 15 varieties lol , please include pics if u wish , cheers Craig


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mount tubes on one of the fifteen cattys you own .


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Mount tubes on one of the fifteen cattys you own .


 :yeahthat: :wave:


----------



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

But which tubes do I buy I'm clueless ?


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

All depends on what you shoot for ammo. I suggest by looking at simpleshot.com, they sell the main varieties of tubes. I also believe they give a description of what size ammo for each tube size.


----------



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cheers vly62 I'll take a look an I shoot 9.5mm steels


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Another option, dankung.com offers dozens of stainless tube shooters, most quite reasonable, shipping included in the price.*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/luck-rings-microdankung-slingshot_1273*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/general-stainless-steel-dankung-hunting-slingshot-ii_1233*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/ergonomic-dancing-slingshot-grooves_1073*


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I primarily shoot 9.5mm (3/8") steel as well. Target shooting at 33ft (10m) typically. With tubes I recently have been using* looped* 1632's (Dankung) and *single* 1842's. If you loop the 1842's you also get some decent power for throwing heavier ammo and you could step back to a greater distance. I also find that 1842 and 1745 tubing lasts longer than the 1632.

At 33ft single 1745's will easily do the job and more, so it's also good for greater distance and heavier ammo. For those reasons I personally see it as an economical choice. But that's just me. 

If the budget can handle it maybe try a couple different kinds from simple-shot.com or find a local distributor. You could also check out the Dankung website for bulk lengths.

Hope that helps a little.

Tom


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the small diameter (chinese) tubes outperform the traditional large tubes found on department store slingshots.


----------

